# More Bacon



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Found some pork bellies at an Asian Mkt. in town a couple weeks ago @ 2.49lb.

Figured I would try to make some more bacon. I used Pops Brine, and let them soak

for 10 days. Then out of the soak and rinsed them. Let set in fridge overnight and put

in smoker today. Used only Hickory pellets with the AMNPS. Smoked for 10 hrs. 

Here is what they looked like after the smoke.













Bellie Bacon.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Dec 22, 2012


















Bellie Bacon01.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Dec 22, 2012






Gonna let them rest in fridge a couple days then slice them up.

Hope they turn out better then my last batch.

Thanks for Lookin'

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## fire in the hole (Dec 22, 2012)

I have used pop's brine and I just finished a batch with a dry rub. Both were/are good........but I am still missing that ingredient that puts it over the top in flavor. Did you do just the basic mix.........or did you make some of your own additions???

Whatever........the pictures look yummy. I'll be watch'n for your evaluation.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Only thing I added extra was some garlic powder to the brine.

Family likes the taste of Garlic.


----------



## fire in the hole (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh ya. I love garlic, but just can't quit fit bacon and garlic together. I'm waiting to hear what you have to say on your bacon..


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome Color!

How'd the test fry go?


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Test fry before smoking was great. Not too salty

and a real good hint of Garlic (which is what the family wanted).

Sorry didn't take pics of that. Sometimes things like that just slip my

mind.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks great!

  Craig


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay now I have pics of the bacon sliced and here it is













Bacon03.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Dec 25, 2012






And I also fried a few pieces of it.













Bacon04.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Dec 25, 2012






My wife said it was the best she has ever ate. So I am happy with that.

Also my wife made some Christmas bread and figured I would share a pic of it with ya.













Santa Bread01.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Dec 25, 2012






Hope everyone has a Great Christmas!!

Happy Smokin'

Mike & Family


----------



## joed617 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great looking bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done

Now I'm getting hungry

Joe


----------

